# Source for Finished Damascus?



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Feb 5, 2015)

Does anyone have a good source for top notch quality, hand forged, finished damascus blades? (Ie/ I'd like to make the scales myself as a baby step into Knife Making)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Molokai (Feb 5, 2015)

So you want to make damascus knife for your baby step - first knife ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Molokai (Feb 5, 2015)

Randy Haas has some beautiful Damascus
http://hhhcustomknives.com/product-tag/randy-haas/


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Feb 5, 2015)

Molokai said:


> So you want to make damascus knife for your baby step - first knife ?



I was a big baby, I had a big stride. :)

In all seriousness, I have some cheapo practice blades to start with. These would be more for once I get shaping the handles down pat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2015)

Woodcraft has a couple nice Starter kitchen knifes. Jantz supply also . My first was the most expensive blade I have tried.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2015)

Yo! What about Cody? He makes it all by hand. 
Support your local barterite people!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2015)

@Cody Killgore makes VERY nice knifes.............

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2015)

@Cody Killgore

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Feb 5, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Yo! What about Cody? He makes it all by hand.
> Support your local barterite people!!!



I have a Cody Killgore finished knife that I got last year. At this time, he doesn't sell just the blade itself (it's a whole package thing.) He was the first person I asked :)


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2015)

What about @robert flynt ?


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Feb 5, 2015)

For newer folk and those that don't remember, here's "my baby" that Cody made.... @Mike1950 has a twin blade to this from Cody, if I remember correctly. (Yes, I can't help but show it off, and yes, I will be buying it a Valentine's Day present, so BACK OFF!) 



 

Mike -- I do know Robert makes some great knives too, and I'll check into him as well. I wasn't sure if he provides finished blades either, since Cody doesn't.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2015)

I do and iT is over the top COOL>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 5, 2015)

Alabama Damascus has a variety of damascus blades at a reasonable prices. You can also find them at Jantz Knifemaking Supply, Texas Knifemaker's Supply, Knife and Gun Finishing Supplies, as well as a number of others.


----------

